# Tank for a group of Angels?



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello, I was just wondering if I wanted to set up a planted tank for a group of Angels, around 8-10 of them, and maybe a school of big tetras (around 25), how big of a tank would I need? I was thinking maybe around 120 gallons. Any ideas?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup.

Assuming a budget of infinity this is how I'd do it:

120G thick glass tank

dual T5 light

2217x2

Jager 250W heater

Silica sand bottom

lots of pieces of







branchy wood like this.
Big Als is swimming in it at the moment






example.

Plant with, for ease of maintenance, a few large leaf anubias, like 1705, tied down to the wood.

This will also serve as a spawning area, and the leaves are so tough they are resiliant to the scraping and cleaning that goes on time after time for spawning.

Suggested tank residents:









x20

or









x20









x12 (get the wild morph with red eyes. Otherwise the behavior is not as fun to watch)









pair









45 (no angels will not eat amano shrimp. I've kept them for years together with about 20 different angel individuals. They will rob the shrimp for food. Any shrimp over 1" is safe)









Feel free to add a pair of bolivian rams (but do trim slightly elsewhere, ie, 3 less tetras) if you like.
They also, will not hurt the shrimp... which is surprising given that in the wild they eat crustaceans, but dozens of boli's and shrimp later... no losses. If you plan to use co2 you'll want to swap out for an apisto or something as bolivians dislike acidic water.


----------

